# Meisterhafter Licht-Schmied



## sharthakan (1. März 2013)

Hallo werte Hammerschwinger, Meisterschmiede und Barrenverklopper

Entweder bin ich zu doof für die SuFu, oder es gibt wirklich nix.

Mein Schmied Steinwall, seines Zeichen stolzer Orkkrieger und Meister am Amboss, fragt sich, wo er die Rezepte für die Heilerplatte - Items bekommen kann.
Die Rede ist von den "Meisterhaften Lichtstahl-" Gegenstände, welche das Pendant zu den "Meisterhaften Geistwachen-" Sachen.

Im Arsenal, wenn ich auf den Beruf klicke, stehen ja bekanntlich die "Fundorte" der Rezepte (Plan, Lehrer, etc).
Bloss bei den gesuchten Items nicht.

Weiss jemand Rat?

Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## Amunhotepi (1. März 2013)

Also wen ich mich nicht täusche verkauft das Rezept der Schmiedehändler im Schrein der 2 Monde, Kaufpreis je Rezept 1 Geist der Harmonie.


----------



## sharthakan (1. März 2013)

Amunhotepi schrieb:


> Also wen ich mich nicht täusche verkauft das Rezept der Schmiedehändler im Schrein der 2 Monde, Kaufpreis je Rezept 1 Geist der Harmonie.


Dann muss ich da mal besser nachschauen gehen, habe eben nur die Tank-Rezepte für meinen Krieger angeschaut gehabt 
Da nun aber meine Paladina auch 90 ist, möchte ich das eine oder andere Teil ebenfalls anfertigen 

Danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## sharthakan (4. März 2013)

Nach langem Suchen und Rumfragen habe ich die Rezepte noch immer nicht gefunden 
Sie sind zwar auf der Arsenal-Berufsseite von WoW drin, aber keine Verkaufsstelle ist aufgelistet 
Naja, dann gibts halt keine gecraftete Heilerplatte für meine Paladina 
Muss die anders an Ihr Equipement kommen....

Danke für die Anteilnahme an meinem Thread.


----------



## Amunhotepi (4. März 2013)

Also ich logg mich gleich mal ein; ich bin mir sicher, das ich die Rezepte schon gesehen hab.


----------



## sharthakan (4. März 2013)

Amunhotepi schrieb:


> Also ich logg mich gleich mal ein; ich bin mir sicher, das ich die Rezepte schon gesehen hab.


Wow cool 
Danke dir schon mal jetzt für deine Informationen


----------



## Amunhotepi (4. März 2013)

Also, den Meisterhaften Lichtstrahlschild mit Itemleveln 463 gibts bei Jorunga Steinhuf im Schrein der zwei Monde; Kaufpreis 1 Geist der Harmonie; andere Heilerplatte gibts nach dem was ich sehe nur noch bei den Klaxxi, allerdings mit Itemlevel 476


----------



## sharthakan (4. März 2013)

Amunhotepi schrieb:


> Also, den Meisterhaften Lichtstrahlschild mit Itemleveln 463 gibts bei Jorunga Steinhuf im Schrein der zwei Monde; Kaufpreis 1 Geist der Harmonie; andere Heilerplatte gibts nach dem was ich sehe nur noch bei den Klaxxi, allerdings mit Itemlevel 476


Ich habe bei den Klaxxi beim Rüstmeister keine Heilerplatte-Rezepte gesehen oO
nur die Waffen habe ich da gesehen, leider


----------



## Tinnilix (4. März 2013)

Gibs erst ab wohlwollend bei den Klaxxi bzw die 496er Teile als Drop in den Raidinis,ergo AH ma guggn.


----------



## sharthakan (5. März 2013)

Tinnilix schrieb:


> Gibs erst ab wohlwollend bei den Klaxxi bzw die 496er Teile als Drop in den Raidinis,ergo AH ma guggn.



Bin aber schon respektvoll, von daher müssten die Klaxxi mir das ja schon verkaufen 
Naja, ich schau mal weiter


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Wenn, dann gibt es die Rezepte in den jeweiligen Standpunkten im Tal der ewigen Blüten.
Allerdings sehe ich auch bei Allianzseite nur das Schildrezept.

Wie ich aber gerade im offiziellen Forum gelesen habe, haben die anderen Lichtstahlrüstungen genau dieselben Stats wie die PvP Sachen (Saison 12),
deren Rezepte es dort auch gibt - nur daß sie noch PvP Bonus enthalten.
Wahrscheinlich wurden daher die anderen Lichstahlsachen wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## callahan123 (6. März 2013)

Mal eine ganz blöde Idee: Du bist doch Krieger, kann es sein, dass nur Items angezeigt werden, die Krieger nutzen können? Eine Heilplatte wäre ja nur was für einen Paladin. Seit einiger Zeit sind doch viele Händlerangebote nach Klasse gefiltert, wenn dem hier auch so ist - einfach diesen Filter entfernen.

Kann natürlich sein, dass das bei Rezepten keinen Sinn macht, aber wollte auch was zum Thema sagen...


----------



## sharthakan (7. März 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Idee: Du bist doch Krieger, kann es sein, dass nur Items angezeigt werden, die Krieger nutzen können? Eine Heilplatte wäre ja nur was für einen Paladin. Seit einiger Zeit sind doch viele Händlerangebote nach Klasse gefiltert, wenn dem hier auch so ist - einfach diesen Filter entfernen.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, dass das bei Rezepten keinen Sinn macht, aber wollte auch was zum Thema sagen...



Habe das mit dem Filter mal gemacht, sprich "Alles anzeigen".
War aber leider nichts dabei, ausser Kohle, Fluxus und Schmiedehammer ^^
Naja 
Die Items sind eh überholt von daher hat sichs erst einmal erledigt, wäre aber schon nice gewesen wenn ich alle Rezepte gehabt hätte ^^


----------



## sharthakan (12. März 2013)

So liebe Buffies :-)

Der Schmied meldet sich wieder zu Wort.
Nachdem ich die Suche nach der Heilerplatte aufgegeben habe, weiss ich nun, dass es neue herstellbare PvP Items gibt.
Sind die schon im Spiel implementiert bzw weiss jemand wo ich die finden kann?

Auf der WoW-Berufe Seite ist noch kein "Händler" eingetragen bzw wo man die Rezepte finden und erlernen kann 

Besten Dank für eure Hinweise

*Tante Edit(h) sagt:*
Habs gefunden, danke 
Für alle Interessierten: Hier gehts zur Info


----------

